# Laddjuvaggi and Tarfala



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

.. just some random images taken close to the Kebnekaise mountain in Swedish Lapland. Sorry for recklessly mixing Swedish and Sami place names!

1: My Akto again with my walking poles in the foreground, in the background from left to right: Singitjåkka, Tuolpagorni and Vierramvare. 






2: Laddjujhoka, a river nearby.





3: The same spot.





4: Darfalvaggi, with several mountains in the background, including Kebnekaise.





5: Kebnekaise, Southern and Northern summit (left and right respectively), seen from Darfalvaggi.






6: The photographer again 





7: Tarfala research station.





8: Darfaljavri, a glacier lake


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahhh, another beautiful series of pics of your trip! The difference in weather from your 'climbing Kebnekaise' thread is quite striking.  The second shot is my fave of the series. [And the one of you is nice too.  ]


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ahhh, another beautiful series of pics of your trip! The difference in weather from your 'climbing Kebnekaise' thread is quite striking.



Yes, for climbing the mountain I chose the first acceptable day after days of rain, storm and sleet. I did not expect the weather to turn around like this. Wish I had been on the summit that day! As you can see on image #5, there was quite some wind on the summit, blowing lots of snow around. That culd have caused some problems though.



> The second shot is my fave of the series. [And the one of you is nice too.  ]



Well, but there I am still fat as this is week one still ... over the whole month I lost 5 kg


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 19, 2008)

wow i definitly need to vist there....ur images are quite beautiful so sharp....what camera system did u use? any tips for taking stunning landscapes like urs?


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> wow i definitly need to vist there....ur images are quite beautiful so sharp....what camera system did u use? any tips for taking stunning landscapes like urs?



To cite myself from one of my other Lapland threads:



Alex_B said:


> Canon 5D (it is much more weather proof than people think), most of the shots in this thread are with the 24-105mm f/4 L, but on my trip I also used the 17-40 f/4 L, 300mm f/4 L and the 50mm f/1.4, a B+W Kaesemann polariser, several Lee ND grad filters. Could not be bothered to carry much more since this was basically a hiking/wilderness/outdoor trip for weeks. OK, also had a tripod and cable release of course.



Tips? Hmm, wait for the right light, try to expose such that you not lose the highlights, do some selective processing to brighten shadows. ... Hard to say, it always depends on the situation. Most important is to be at the right spot in the right time (does not work all the time) and to expose properly.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Alex_B
> Canon 5D (it is much more weather proof than people think), most of the shots in this thread are with the 24-105mm f/4 L, but on my trip I also used the 17-40 f/4 L, 300mm f/4 L and the 50mm f/1.4, a B+W Kaesemann polariser, several Lee ND grad filters. Could not be bothered to carry much more since this was basically a hiking/wilderness/outdoor trip for weeks. OK, also had a tripod and cable release of course.


Okay, I'd have to use a pack mule to bring all of this!

And your all your camping gear!

Great shots.


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 19, 2008)

wow I am plan to get the 5D after my deployment, and hopefully I can get stunning shots around TX on my off time.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Okay, I'd have to use a pack mule to bring all of this!
> 
> And your all your camping gear!
> 
> Great shots.



.. and all the food (usually for 5 to 15 days, depending on the trip and the possibilities of restocking on the way), and all the fuel and clothing since this is a very cold country in late summer. This year I actually had first snow in the first week of September already.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 20, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> wow I am plan to get the 5D after my deployment, and hopefully I can get stunning shots around TX on my off time.



But reading your lens list, you would be able to take stunning shots with those lenses! And lenses are the most important thing. Of course the full frame sensor of the 5D helps with ultra wide angle shots.


----------



## Mersad (Sep 20, 2008)

These are amazing shots Alex! They remind me of the TV Show "Planet Earth" which is my favorite wildlife and nature documentary. Must have been a hell of a trip up there.


----------



## jv17 (Sep 20, 2008)

ncie capture in pic 3..there are lots of life in that pic..


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 20, 2008)

Will post more later  ... maybe tonight.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2008)

Ah. Some nice weather! 
And you washed in the river??? 
(Not that you look "frozen" *in clothes* in the photo of "The Photographer" already ... oh nooooo  ). 

I am sure, my dad and brother were there back in the 70s ... there are still some enlargements of that area hanging in my dad's hallway at home ... and I remember some of the names. Certainly that of Kebnekaise.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, nice weather! These shots were taken on the only two fine days in the first week!

No, that week I did not wash my clothes in the river. There is a mountain station nearby, which I used for that purpose.

Actually, why would you wash clothes already after one week?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2008)

I asked "*You* washed in the river?" not "You washed your *clothes* in the river?"
Well? 
Did you?
Bathe? *shivers at the thought alone*


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I asked "*You* washed in the river?" not "You washed your *clothes* in the river?"
> Well?
> Did you?
> Bathe? *shivers at the thought alone*



Not in that one. But I will post images of lakes/rivers where I did this, at freezing point


----------



## MAGIC PHOTO (Sep 22, 2008)

very nice
shooooooooooooooooooooooot
wooooooooow


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## BoblyBill (Sep 22, 2008)

#2 again takes the cakes... Man Alex... you are so consistant... I also really like #8 though too.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 22, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> *#2 again takes the cakes*... Man Alex... you are so consistant... I also really like #8 though too.



I guess you are just making it easy for yourself here 

But it could also be, that I never start with an image I consider the best of a series, but with a poor one and then number 2 is often one which is quite good.


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 22, 2008)

I really like #3 and #8. I love how you captured the moving water. Beautiful, and #8 just looks really peaceful. I love it.
The other thing these photos depict is, that it looks freakin cold!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, too cold for you maybe  But the people who live there, at least those living in close contact with nature, they have a temperature scale different from mine !!


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice shots again!  #2, 1, & 7 are my favs


----------



## myopia (Sep 22, 2008)

2,3,8 are the best. they are all great though.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 23, 2008)

Tha


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks!

Looks like #2 gets the most votes again...


----------

